# Happy first birthday, Cava von Tafelberg!



## Cassidy's Mom

Cava is officially a year old today. Cava was actually born around 11 PM Colorado time on January 5th, 2017. She was the first out, her sister Caia, the other longcoat in the litter, came out about a half our later, and then brother Cooper and sister Celeste after 5 AM the following day. Since whelping was complete on 1/6, that is the date the AKC uses for the entire litter. I guess that means the fluffy coated sisters get to celebrate both days! 

Welcome to the world, baby girl!










This is one of the first pictures I saw of her from the breeder:










A friend of hers took these wonderful shots:



















This was at her last vet check before she began her journey to California, she was around 4 months old:










Meeting our puppy for the first time at 4-1/2 months old:



















Recent shots - chillin' on the couch:










Posing by the Christmas tree:










Going for a ride to the park:










All grown up: 





































Getting her monthly weigh-in at Pet Food Express - 58 pounds as of Friday:


----------



## dogma13

Happy Birthday little girl


----------



## tim_s_adams

She's such a beautiful dog! Happy Birthday Cava!


----------



## Fodder

Happy Birthday sweet Cava!!
Your dogs have such a lust for life Debbie, I’ve really enjoyed all of them over the years


----------



## Sabis mom

My goodness those eyes just steal your heart! What a beautiful, happy girl. Happy Birthday lovely girl.


----------



## ksotto333

Doesn't that first year just fly by? She's beautiful, happy happy day.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Thanks, everyone! She is just the sweetest, happiest girl, we are so glad we got her. And amazingly beautiful, of course. :wub:


----------



## Miika's Mom

That she is! ?


----------



## Steve Strom

And she looks good in shades too! Did she get to go a little crazy in the rain and mud yesterday?


----------



## Aly

What a gorgeous girl! Happy Birthday Cava!!


----------



## Chuck94!

Happy late birthday ya cute cute girl!


----------



## WIBackpacker

Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## sebrench

Happy Birthday, Cava! What a beautiful dog!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Steve Strom said:


> And she looks good in shades too! Did she get to go a little crazy in the rain and mud yesterday?


NOOO! I took advantage of the gorgeous weather on Friday to take her for a hike, where I took those last photos, knowing that we had several days of rain coming. The dog run has a single plant in a large, heavy pot, so there's no way for the dogs to get muddy out there. And she went out in the rain long enough to do her business, but she doesn't linger long, lol. She doesn't HATE the rain, but she's not a super fan either. I think she likes snow better, like when she was still in Colorado.


----------



## tc68

Happy Birthday, Cava. Mine's turning 1 this coming Friday. Did you do anything special for yours?


----------



## Steve Strom

Cassidy's Mom said:


> NOOO! I took advantage of the gorgeous weather on Friday to take her for a hike, where I took those last photos, knowing that we had several days of rain coming. The dog run has a single plant in a large, heavy pot, so there's no way for the dogs to get muddy out there. And she went out in the rain long enough to do her business, but she doesn't linger long, lol. She doesn't HATE the rain, but she's not a super fan either. I think she likes snow better, like when she was still in Colorado.


Oh yeah, I remember thinking how nice it was,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, while I was at w o r k:hammer::hammer::hammer: Lol.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

tc68 said:


> Happy Birthday, Cava. Mine's turning 1 this coming Friday. Did you do anything special for yours?



Happy early birthday! The weather over the weekend was rainy and windy so we just stayed indoors. Cava's name comes from Spanish sparkling wine, so we enjoyed a nice bottle of bubbly to celebrate her birthday, while she got a Himalyan chew. 





















No, I'm underage! :rofl:
















Steve Strom said:


> Oh yeah, I remember thinking how nice it was,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, while I was at w o r k:hammer::hammer::hammer: Lol.



Sorry! (not sorry. :grin2


----------



## JaxsMom

She is beautiful  Happy Birthday!!!!


----------

